# Carrier AC blower motor replacement



## gctnj (5 mo ago)

Hi.

Can anyone verify that carrier blower motor hd44re124 can be a replacement for hd44re122? The unit is FE4ANB003.

thx


----------



## gctnj (5 mo ago)

Fyi. hd44re124 is the replacement for hd44re122.


----------

